# Names of your fishies?



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

since the sig only lets you put 500 characters, I thought I'd post the names of my little guys.
90g Planted Community
1 Bosemani Rainbow (Candy Man)
2 Parkinsoni rainbows (Tony & Lilly)
1 Iranian rainbow (Allah)
4 1m 3f Dwarf rainbows ( Hugh Heffner and his GFs)
1 Tourquiose rainbow ( Turkey)
1 Aussie rainbow (Wally)
1 Opaline Gourami (Johnny Bravo)
2 Bolivian Rams ( Rammy, Rammy #2)
2 Geophagus ( Mr. Hoovers)
5 Serpae Tetras ( Little Terrorists :lol: )
4 Schwartzs Corys ( Mr. Whiskers)
6 Neons
3 Juli corys (Mr. Whiskers)
4 Blue tetras
1 BN ( Crack Head Bob)
1 Common pleco (Sea Monster)
6 Ottos
2 Mystery Snails ( Houdini and Mr. Mysterio)

What are the names of your fishies?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Current Bettas - Luigi, Diego, Poogle, Goldfinger, Zeus, Morpheus, Tarzan (wild type), Oddjob, Jaina, Princess Peach, Kelly, Hera, Moneypenny, Plenty O'toole, & Zelda... I've still got a few young'uns that need names. (Yes, I've managed to cut back some!)

My angels are named Ra, Bleu, Sue, Mu & Shu.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i have 4 mollies at the moment:
Edward the Molly (Black)
Baby Molly
Margret the Molly (gold dust)
Spot the molly (dalmation)
Used to have Milton but he died a few weeks back 
Gary II -Snail (Gary died, not 2 sure what happened, he just sorta disappeared, so Gary II was his replacement)

Wow Christine, how do u remeba all those Angels names? dnt u get confused?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

No, not with the angels. Its kinda simple with them because Bleu is a blue blusher.. his girl is Sue (it rhymes and SueM helped me with them when I first got them). Mu has big black splotches sorta like a cow & his girlie is Shu.. Like Mushu from Mulan  Ra is a pearlscale and stands out against the rest like the sun with his light/shiney coloring.

The bettas were mostly named for certain reasons as well (tho my son named a few). I do find that sometimes with the bettas I'll go to say a name and another name just comes out of my mouth LOL I know of course as soon as it happens DOH I screwed up. For some reason its always with the girls too, never the boys.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Clownfish-Nemo
2nd Clownfish(the cute one)-Beki(for you babybaby!)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Three black mollies- Denzel, Oprah and Hallie
Swordtails-Jack Janet and Chrissy
Tetras-Lois Clark and Jimmy (Jimmy is dead.......rip Jimmy)

I dont have names for either of my plecos, the khulies or the cories.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I havent really ever named my fish, dont wanna get to attached to them where i just kill them sooner or later lol.

i did have a betta named Gilligan though, and of course my other betta (both dead) Skiiper, and my CT (dead also) Moss


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

My first gudgeon was named Goby-Wan. I also had a catfish a long time ago that I named Frankie, but you had to say it with an Italian NJ accent. He survived a lot of drive-by water problems before he finally got pinched.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

(10) Koi Angels named Angel
(50+) N. Multifasciatus named multis
(1) Apisto Viejita II named Apisto

I think you get the idea.


----------

